# 1995 E/M Guidelines



## dcraven (May 1, 2014)

In the exam under the 1995 Guidelines if the provider has documented the following:
Neck:  supple, no adenopathy, thyroid is normal

What are the thoughts on being able to pull "no adenopathy" as the Lymphatic system exam?  
I know that 1997 requires at least 2 lymph areas to be documented, but 1995 does not give any guidance.

Also if you have no clubbing and no cyanosis documented - where would you give credit besides cardio and musculoskeletal?


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 5, 2014)

*body areas vs organ systems*

When using 1995 guidelines, where I give credit depends on whether I am strictly assessing for the highlest level E&M (where I need ORGAN systems only), or for a level that might allow me to combine organ systems and body areas.

For the examples you gave

1) "no adenopathy" - I would count as exam of the lymphatic system  OR exam of neck (body area)

2) "no clubbing or cyanosis" -  Cardiovascular or musculoskeletal organ systems  -OR-  extremity (body area)


Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

